# SOTW - Girl Singers Of Any Genre



## BrotherBart (Jul 24, 2013)

Top of my list of many. Virginia Wynette Pugh.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 24, 2013)

A queen indeed. I think she looked much better with long hair. But as good as she was, this series does not do her voice the proper honor. Seems that happens with many singers.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jul 24, 2013)

Ann Wilson of Heart! Nailed this version of Stairway to Heaven. Brought Robert Plant to tears


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jul 24, 2013)

Susan Tedeschi


----------



## fossil (Jul 24, 2013)

Elderthewelder said:


> Ann Wilson of Heart! Nailed this version of Stairway to Heaven. Brought Robert Plant to tears


 
I heard a good interview with her. She said this gig scared the crap out of her right up until it was over. Said it felt like she was being sent to read the Bible to Jesus.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 24, 2013)

The youtube notes say that Led Zep didn't know that John Bonham's son was going to be on the drums that night.


----------



## will711 (Jul 24, 2013)

One Beautiful Woman


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 24, 2013)

Now she paints "art" in Philly but in her hay day, she is by far one the best...Grace Slick!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 24, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Now she paints "art" in Philly but in her hay day, she is by far one the best...Grace Slick!


 
All I have to say about Grace Slick is "Oh Baby!".


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 24, 2013)

For the record, Ann Wison tops my list of the women "power house" voices too - I never saw that video, what a voice!


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jul 24, 2013)

Janis


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 24, 2013)

There was a GREAT local band in the Philly area in the late 1990's called October Project.  The lead singer, Mary Fahl has an AMAZING voice. Granted the band didn't last long but she wrote and sang the theme song "Going Home" from "Gods and Generals" and as had a pretty successful solo career releasing arias and opera-ish CDs for Sony music. She lives in Easton PA and still tours quite a bit. We have seen her a few times and have even met her. If you don't know her, look her up and listen to her soulful, hypnotic voice...nice lookin' too


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 24, 2013)

Yep. Joplin had a piece of my heart.

 

I really likes Faith Hill's cover of it too but many people treat like it is sacrilege.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 24, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> All I have to say about Grace Slick is "Oh Baby!".


Here you go BB...come to Philly, she paints now and runs a Rock-n-Roll art gallery!


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jul 24, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Yep. Joplin had a piece of my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> I really likes Faith Hill's cover of it too but many people treat like it is sacrilege.




Sammy Hagar has a killer version ( IMO)


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 24, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Here you go BB...come to Philly, she paints now and runs a Rock-n-Roll art gallery!
> View attachment 106899


 

Yeah I saw an interview with her. Had I known back when I was going in and out of Philly I would have stopped by.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## will711 (Jul 24, 2013)

Zap a little bit of Metal to get the head right


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok, so I love music, just as much as my wood stove and wood piles (don't judge)

Music - all of it (well most of it) is near and dear to my heart.  Growing up, my dad always had DJ gigs, even still to this day, he does it. I'm a big fan of the gals from the 50’s & 60's (yes, before I was born) so IMHO, this thread wouldn't be complete without mentioning these gals too....they just don't "build" women like they use to  

Granted they don't knock you off your chair with the power of their voices like Grace Slick or Ann Wilson do but are worth a mention


----------



## will711 (Jul 24, 2013)

Some Funk


----------



## will711 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Ok, so I love music, just as much as my wood stove and wood piles (don't judge)


I hear ya me too


----------



## will711 (Jul 24, 2013)

Enjoy


----------



## Jack Straw (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## will711 (Jul 24, 2013)

One of my Dads favorites


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 24, 2013)

OMG...GREAT call...Patti Smith, not the most attractive woman in Rock n Roll but f'in awesome!!  It just reminded me of a time when we saw her at a WXPN Festival, an outdoor show in Philly, RIGHT across the river from Camden, NJ where a rap artist show was playing at the then, Tweeter Center.  She came out and did an encore, including "Rock n Roll N-word" and were were all terrified that we were going to get jumped by the rap concert goers as they heard this song blarring across the river as they were taking the ferry back to Philly.  I blast "dancing barefoot" til my speakers crackle...love her! We also had the amazing privledge of seeing her perform at the final show at CBGBs. That was a surreal experience.

We don't have kids so we go see A LOT of concerts. Being close to Philly and NYC helps broaden the venues too.

Same with Tori Amos, huge fan, have all her music, seen her a bunch of times too, including 1st Row at Radio City Music Hall, we won tickets though her fan site


----------



## btuser (Jul 24, 2013)

Aretha Franklin:


About 1:15 I start feeling guilty and have to remind myself I'm a happily married man.  She's looking right at me!


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 24, 2013)

Esther Phillips - Baby I'm for Real


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 24, 2013)

First dance with the wife.



Just because.  Powerful.


----------



## osagebow (Jul 24, 2013)

Y'all have nailed most of my old faves...so here's a newer one my wife got me into.


----------



## osagebow (Jul 24, 2013)

btuser said:


> About 1:15 I start feeling guilty and have to remind myself I'm a happily married man. She's looking right at me!


 



So grab your ax and get out!


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 25, 2013)

Had a snip of this as my ringtone. Phone would go off at work, and people wondered what it was.
For my wife and I.
Thanks Jon.


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 25, 2013)

I likes me some Chaka Khan, solo and with Rufus. All started with this scene from this movie...Breakin' 2 Electric Boogaloo...I spent many moons attempting to master the art of "pop locking". I never was this good, but I did win the break dancing battle at local youth center one time. I never looked as cool as these dues though.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 25, 2013)

Girl know how to bust a move for sure.


----------



## lukem (Jul 25, 2013)

She sounds like an angel, and has a good band backing her up.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 25, 2013)

Funny how many of my favorites are already mentioned on here...  Thought I was one of the only people who
liked October Project...Bury my Lovely is a great song.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 25, 2013)

Martha Reeves and the Vandellas


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 25, 2013)

Still one of my favorites.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

Martha Davis and the Motels


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 25, 2013)

ah cover, sure, but, for years I thought the original was also sung by a girl....and though tommy james had long hair, apparently, not a girl.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 25, 2013)

Elderthewelder said:


> Susan Tedeschi



My wife is a huge fan! Here she is doing a cover of S.T.


 And here is IWABO. I can't believe that nobody has posted this one (too funny)


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 25, 2013)

Always liked her voice...


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 25, 2013)

One day at Food Lion this came on the Muzak. Me and two cashiers lip and hip synced it. I was Diana.


----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

Have this on vinyl


----------



## Defiant (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, there went the neighborhood.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jul 25, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> My wife is a huge fan! Here she is doing a cover of S.T.
> 
> 
> And here is IWABO. I can't believe that nobody has posted this one (too funny)





WOW!! Your wife has a great voice, and did a awesome job covering S.T.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Well, there went the neighborhood.


Sorry BB, you know you can count on me to spice things up You can delete if you feel it's too offensive.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 25, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Sorry BB, you know you can count on me to spice things up You can delete if you feel it's too offensive.


 
I think it is hilarious.


----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I think it is hilarious.


Me too


----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Well, there went the neighborhood.


What we haven't even mentioned the word Beer once


----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

Great tune


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 25, 2013)

will711 said:


> What we haven't even mentioned the word Beer once


----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

Forgot about Wendy .beautiful voice


----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

Surprised no one post Carole King yet no worries I got it


----------



## Defiant (Jul 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I think it is hilarious.


You might want to check out some of their other songs


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 25, 2013)

ill join the party you have to respect this one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=eAfyFTzZDMM

another absolute fav

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=aDpJRI7CocU

i remember seeing this broadcast, was my intro into Joss Stone, love her now, but if you are a Joplin fan or not you have to respect Melissa Etheridge for this performance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ef-f-l2Pbn8


----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> was my intro into Joss Stone, love her now,


Welcome to the party One of my favorites


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 25, 2013)

will711 said:


> Surprised no one post Carole King yet no worries I got it


I was going to post her, Linda Ronstat and Carly Simon as a 70’s gals, after my string of 50`s &60’s gals above but figured someone might be sick of me and my music videos  good call out


----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> someone might be sick of me and my music videos  good call out


Never get sick of you


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 25, 2013)

OK then, one of the greats. Voice still gettin it done.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 25, 2013)

Here's one of my hubby's favs - Happy Rhodes, she sounds a lot like Kate Bush to me but covers Bowie and stuff too.



He's a big fan of her too...Sophe Lux...a Tori Amos-ish voice


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 25, 2013)

OK then, one of the greats and the voice still gettin it done.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 25, 2013)

if there's any question of her talent , imagine her doing this song in front of this audience

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ef-f-l2Pbn8


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 25, 2013)

Elderthewelder said:


> WOW!! Your wife has a great voice, and did a awesome job covering S.T.


Thanks! Ya, she has a great voice, and serious power


----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> she sounds a lot like Kate Bush to me


Yes she does never heard of her before thanks


----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 25, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> if there's any question of her talent , imagine her doing this song in front of this audience


 

Wow. Just wow!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 25, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> Tori Amos -Winter



Here is Tori featured on a late 90`s release with BT who I think is a british DJ. Rare track for Tori fans out there


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 25, 2013)

I like this band, and this video is STUNNING


----------



## FanMan (Jul 25, 2013)

Nobody's mentioned Miranda Lambert yet?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 25, 2013)

okies good call BB, here's another great voice, accompanied by her new daughter in law.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=srzYsSdqMFw

love reba, kelli clarkson is pretty special too


----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

Love these music threads so much new music to enjoy


----------



## Dix (Jul 25, 2013)

Faith Hill



Barbra Streisand



Karen Carpenter


----------



## mattjm1017 (Jul 25, 2013)

How about this nice lady?


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok, after watching that "Duck" video above, and moving into down right weird, my husbands first true love is Lene Lovich.  She emerged in the late 70's and did some work with Thomas Dolby and Nina Hagen too.  Pretty obscure in the music world but we actually got to see her a few years ago playing in NYC. My husband got to meet her after the show and have her sign the set list (we were right up front) He will tell you other than our wedding day, that was the best day of his life ( well if I'm in an ear shot anyway)


----------



## Defiant (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 25, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Ok, after watching that "Duck" video above, and moving into down right weird, my husbands first true love is Lene Lovich.  She emerged in the late 70's and did some work with Thomas Dolby and Nina Hagen too.  Pretty obscure in the music world but we actually got to see her a few years ago playing in NYC. My husband got to meet her after the show and have her sign the set list (we were right up front) He will tell you other than our wedding day, that was the best day of his life ( well if I'm in an ear shot anyway)




She was a genius. Did all sorts of cool tech things


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 25, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> She was a genius. Did all sorts of cool tech things


Impressive there AP, not too many people I've ever "met" know who she is.  Her biggest claim to fame was a few years back when Target used her song "New Toy" in their xmas commercial.  I though my husband was going to go into cardiac arrest, Lene in the mainstream...who would have ever thought that


----------



## Floydian (Jul 25, 2013)

Neko Case. Well worth checking out her music if you haven't heard of her.

A couple of favorites:


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 25, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Impressive there AP, not too many people I've ever "met" know who she is.  Her biggest claim to fame was a few years back when Target used her song "New Toy" in their xmas commercial.  I though my husband was going to go into cardiac arrest, Lene in the mainstream...who would have ever thought that


I think that most people should know Lucky Number. I'm an old punk, so I was exposed to some "different" music as a teen


----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

Floydian said:


> Neko Case. Well worth checking out her music if you haven't heard of her.


A red hair beauty I have a weakness for them here's another.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 25, 2013)

I could do this all night, really, I love these music threads and being exposed to new music! It's a walk down memory lane with some and brand new reasons to download music for others.

Technically, yes, this is Fleetwood Mac, but gotta put Stevie Nicks here....Plus I really like this song


----------



## Defiant (Jul 25, 2013)

One of my real favs


----------



## Dix (Jul 25, 2013)

Defiant said:


>




You just redeemed yourself after the prior posts in this thread


----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> I could do this all night


I might need some viagra


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 25, 2013)

Dar Williams and Ani DiFranco...my "lesbian" music as my hubby so refers to it....he's not an Indigo Girls Fan either!


----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Technically, yes, this is Fleetwood Mac, but gotta put Stevie Nicks here..


Christine can sing too.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## will711 (Jul 25, 2013)

Way past my bed time as that 2:30 wake up is fast approaching great thread keep it going check in tomorrow


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 25, 2013)

At 13 before she sued Daddy for stealing seven mil from her.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 25, 2013)

Sunday morning music


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 25, 2013)

Last one for the night...while my alarm isnt going off at 2:30, 4:30 is also fast approaching 

How could I forget mom's favorite female...she use to sing this to us as kids


----------



## Defiant (Jul 25, 2013)

OK now I am dating myself who was a fan besides me? Loved Annie's voice Ocean Gypsy, Ashes are burning and so on.....


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 25, 2013)

Defiant said:


> OK now I am dating myself who was a fan besides me? Loved Annie's voice Ocean Gypsy, Ashes are burning and so on.....



Hah! I was going to post her when Joni popped into my head! Carpet of the sun! She lives around me, we've seen her at the grocery store!


----------



## Dix (Jul 25, 2013)

Reba McEntire


----------



## Defiant (Jul 25, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Hah! I was going to post her when Joni popped into my head! Carpet of the sun! She lives around me, we've seen her at the grocery store!


Give her a hug for me!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 25, 2013)

Karan Casey . . . love that voice.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 25, 2013)

Not exactly a singer but I can't get enough of her music ! One heck of a talent.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Wow. Just wow!


 

think i had wrong link



just in case, Joss Stone doing "natural woman"

(Maybe this one -BB)


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 25, 2013)

She has Sister Soul nailed.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 25, 2013)

Speaking of Joss, gotta have this one. Since I am, well, the son of a preacher man. 



Totally sexist comment: Damn, what a set of getaway sticks.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 25, 2013)

Defiant said:


> One of my real favs




I remember her from this video....


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jul 25, 2013)

will711 said:


> A red hair beauty I have a weakness for them here's another.



about time somebody mentioned Bonnie,


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 25, 2013)

_Kate Pierson, anyone?_


----------



## DevilsBrew (Jul 26, 2013)

My favorite female singer/songwriter


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jul 26, 2013)

did we forget about Deborah


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jul 26, 2013)

ok how about a little Alanis Morissette? Gotta love a girl that can play the harmonica


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 26, 2013)

Let us not forget Kelly...


----------



## will711 (Jul 26, 2013)

Morning


----------



## will711 (Jul 26, 2013)

This is really nice enjoy


----------



## smoke show (Jul 26, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Sorry BB, you know you can count on me to spice things up You can delete if you feel it's too offensive.


I find your existence offensive.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 26, 2013)

Amy Lee


----------



## smoke show (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Delta-T (Jul 26, 2013)

not a lot of bands can cover Yes, these guys started out as a Yes cover band and then started doing their own material...my wife likes this version better than the original. I like the drums on the original version better (Bill Bruford) but this ain't too shabby. Jon Anderson (lead singer of Yes) on backing vocals.


----------



## will711 (Jul 26, 2013)

I got off


----------



## Badfish740 (Jul 26, 2013)

Elderthewelder said:


> Ann Wilson of Heart! Nailed this version of Stairway to Heaven. Brought Robert Plant to tears


 
I'll see your Ann Wilson cover of Zepplin and raise you Beth Hart.  All I can saw is wow...

Warning-a couple F-bombs are dropped:






On the softer side of things:


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 26, 2013)

smoke show said:


>



 I was gonna post their cover of Heart's - All I Wanna do id Make Love to You. nice selection. She has a serious set of pipes.


----------



## will711 (Jul 26, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> F-bombs are dropped:


They are my favorite kind
Edit  Damn Beth has got some kind of energy wow


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 26, 2013)

Natalie Merchant.
Bonus tree footage included!


----------



## Badfish740 (Jul 26, 2013)

will711 said:


> Damn Beth has got some kind of energy wow


 
Speaking of energy-Stevie cranks it up around 4:45:


----------



## will711 (Jul 26, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> Speaking of energy-Stevie cranks it up around 4:45:


Yes she does


----------



## will711 (Jul 26, 2013)

Not hating on Stevie but I like the early Mac with Christine


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## will711 (Jul 26, 2013)

Great stuff Zap never heard of her, love it, super tight band


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2013)

I darn near wore out a drum set when Highway 101 started out. Too bad Paulette left'em.

 

 

The drummer, Cactus Moser, married Wynonna Judd last year then demolished himself on a motorcycle.


----------



## will711 (Jul 26, 2013)

Another Red head


----------



## MikeP (Jul 26, 2013)

Kim Perry


----------



## MikeP (Jul 26, 2013)

Karen and Kimberly from Little big town... Great summer song by the way.


----------



## will711 (Jul 26, 2013)

Love the pontoon


----------



## will711 (Jul 26, 2013)

Forgot how good this was


----------



## MikeP (Jul 26, 2013)

Cant forget about Pat


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 26, 2013)

will711 said:


> Great stuff Zap never heard of her, love it, super tight band


I was searching some songs today when this came up, first I heard of her too.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tkXNEmtf9tk


nastiest base line  of all time, and dude she's smokin hot!

allanah myles, black velvet


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 26, 2013)

another fav, gloria estefan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tkXNEmtf9tk


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jul 26, 2013)

just one more, cyndi lauper, true colors

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=LPn0KFlbqX8


----------



## will711 (Jul 27, 2013)

A little bit of Edie with some Barry White very 


Some new stuff with Steve Martin enjoy


----------



## smoke show (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## smoke show (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## firefighterjake (Jul 28, 2013)

smoke show said:


>




Hehheh . . . I was wondering if and when this would show up . . . great voice!


----------



## HDRock (Jul 28, 2013)

Did not go through ,whole thread , Check this out


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 28, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> not a lot of bands can cover Yes, these guys started out as a Yes cover band and then started doing their own material...my wife likes this version better than the original. I like the drums on the original version better (Bill Bruford) but this ain't too shabby. Jon Anderson (lead singer of Yes) on backing vocals.



I'm headed to Yestival on 8/3 featuring Yes, Renaissance, Some of the folks from ELP, Musicbox (Genesis cover band actually licensed by Peter Gabriel) and some others.  Granted, it isn't Jon Anderson but for $35 one hell of a way to spend a summer day


----------



## will711 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Granted, it isn't Jon Anderson but for $35 one hell of a way to spend a summer day


After a few adult beverages they can be any one you want them to be


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 28, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> I'll see your Ann Wilson cover of Zepplin and raise you Beth Hart.



I raise you one more....Ok, so she ain't singing but she goes from a mozart medly to Zepplin at a Jethro Tull concert and gets standing ovations. She is amazing to see live if you ever get the chance.  I bring you Lucia Micarelli....enjoy!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 28, 2013)

will711 said:


> A little bit of Edie with some Barry White very
> 
> Some new stuff with Steve Martin enjoy



Holy moly. Haven't thought of her in forever.  Black and Blue was one of my favorites from her...thank's for reminding me of how awesome she is


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 28, 2013)

Another blast from the past, Nico...


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 28, 2013)

And....I vote in Lords of Acid but there isn't anything I can think of that I could post in this family friendly environment


----------



## will711 (Jul 28, 2013)

Chris Botti is awesome please listen and enjoy 

Love a women in a little black dress


Lucia is Fantastic she makes that violin sing


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 28, 2013)

Just thought of another...Brandi Carlile.


----------



## will711 (Jul 29, 2013)

Very nice way to start my day ^ ^ ^ ^, time for my commute to work.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 30, 2013)

Forgive me if she's (any of them) already been posted....






Talk about your "Hair Band"


----------



## Badfish740 (Jul 30, 2013)

Joan is the same age as my mom, but she is still really freaking hot


----------



## will711 (Jul 30, 2013)

Classic


----------



## Elderthewelder (Jul 30, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> Joan is the same age as my mom, but she is still really freaking hot


 
I agree 100%, just wondering if you have seen her since she came out of the closet?

Either way she is still hot, Its all about the music


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not sure if these have already been added
Allison Kraus


With Robert Plant


Singing Dolly


And then Dolly


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jul 31, 2013)

Love this Beth Orton Song.  Definitely worth a listen


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jul 31, 2013)

And of course Sinead


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jul 31, 2013)

smoke show said:


>




Seen both Amy Lee and Lzzy Hale in concert.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jul 31, 2013)

I went to school with these kids, and Tanya Donelly has gone on to do some nice work

And for some more late 80's New England Sound, Kim Deal and the Pixies


----------



## JoeyD (Jul 31, 2013)

My latest buy, Ana Popovic -Hush.



Her album titled Hush is the best CD I've bought in recent memory.

one more


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 31, 2013)

used to do this song with my friend Kate in the caf back in the college days.


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 31, 2013)

this lady kills the guitar. I've seen her a few times and she breaks a string on nearly every song.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jul 31, 2013)

Ani is coming to Asheville in October.  I'm thinking about putting out the cash for it.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 31, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Ani is coming to Asheville in October. I'm thinking about putting out the cash for it.


 GO SEE HER!  I have seen her more times than I can even count anymore. While I prefer the "angry" Ani back in the day, she still is an amazing guitar player, singer/song writer.

Beth Orton - One of my favorite songs:


Here's another from my late 90's memory banks, my so called anthem from that snipet of time in my life (and WXPN 88.5 music festivals in Philly) deep. I know


----------



## Delta-T (Jul 31, 2013)

<---not really a big "country music" person, but my wife loves the stuff and I'm slowly being converted, still very picky...these I like


and these videos are pretty funny


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 31, 2013)

This just came on Pandora - had to add it - good 'ole 80's one hit wonders - well, I can't think of any other songs they sing anyway


----------



## will711 (Jul 31, 2013)

Big Hair and earrings


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 31, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> <---not really a big "country music" person, but my wife loves the stuff and I'm slowly being converted, still very picky...these I like
> and these videos are pretty funny


 
Ahhh, Juice Newton - my mom had the "Juice" album and played these over and over again....burned in my brain forever


----------



## will711 (Jul 31, 2013)

A very talented lady.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jul 31, 2013)

My husband thought I should add this one...




and this one...not too many hula hoop for the Queen, gotta love Grace Jones




and one more from his massive collection of music by weird women...


----------



## will711 (Jul 31, 2013)

Listening to the 1st 1 and loving it  Your Hubby has good taste

Forgot about Grace nice ,thanks


----------



## will711 (Jul 31, 2013)

Flash back to the 60's loved this on am radio


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll jump in. Some love her some hate her. Any lady that gets lost in the whiskey once in awhile is all good in my book. Good song for the times.....


----------



## will711 (Jul 31, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Good song for the times.....


It works for me


----------



## will711 (Jul 31, 2013)

2 great talents enjoy


----------



## will711 (Aug 1, 2013)

Just a nice song


----------



## will711 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 1, 2013)

Amy Lee is one of my favorites...Perhaps a little newer for most forum members


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 1, 2013)

I guess a few others, besides me, like some female modern day rock singers


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 1, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> I guess a few others, besides me, like some female modern day rock singers


Hell yea we do.


----------



## webbie (Aug 1, 2013)

I'll go with Joni Mitchell........Patti Smith. Bonnie Raitt does some nice slide guitar. 

MY fav performance is Karla with Meat.....
I love her combination of emotion, energy and passion....for the time (before all the current crazy vids) it was really neat to watch!


BTW, did y'all know that Meat sold as many records as the Doors? (80 million). I think that song, and Karla, helped.....


----------



## Redbarn (Aug 1, 2013)

For people of a certain age....


----------



## will711 (Aug 2, 2013)

Redbarn said:


> For people of a certain age....


How about this lovely lady


----------

